# Cute little Maltese mix to rescue - Austin, TX area



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Another little Maltese mix in need of rescuing - Austin, TX area

Anyone....?

Adopt a Pet :: A638361 - Austin, TX - Maltese Mix


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh she is totally precious! Lifting up a prayer that someone steps up for her soon!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Shared on FB!


----------

